# Search for the Egyptian Mouthbrooder



## Mirro90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok. Well I am attempting to establish a nice West African Cichlid tank and I want this interesting fish in there but can't seem to find it any where. Apparently it was very popular about 15 years ago but that doesn't help me much now in getting them. If anyone knows a place that ships fish that has them stocked fairly regularly or a site where the pop up for auction on occasion that would be great. P. Multicolor multicolor or P. Multicolor Victoriae either works for me but for such a previously popular fish I am surprised how difficult it is to find.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have not been able to find Victoriae in the US either...I have even asked the CARES group but nothing yet.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a pair last year but they produced nothing for me. The male ended up killing off the female.

Beautiful fish by the way. good luck on your search.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure where you are located in NY state but one of the large FS in Mississauga is carrying them. It's about an hour from the border.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1310390310

Message that guy


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

PM sent...and I posted in your other post also. I just added a group of these to my fish family. Very excited to have them.


----------

